
MightyDash – Collect, track and prioritize user feedback across channels - parthi
https://mightydash.com
======
parthi
Hello all! We're opening up MightyDash to beta testing to help founders, PMs
and UXR collect user feedback from customer support, your sales CRM, in-app
surveys, FAQ center and social media. We automatically aggregate related
feedback into a single item for you to track and help you prioritize features
with the rest of your team. Let me know if you have any feedback, requests or
questions!

